# buckets into a bench seat configured 97 single cab?



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Anyone have any success in doing this? What exactly has to be done? I would prefer to use stock Nissan hardbody seats and a center console from an extra cab.

thanks

peter


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the holes should be there u just have to put holes in the carpet


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

yep, they bolt right in. just be sure to get the bolts for the buckets.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Thanks, now the hard part is finding seats in tan..


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

Peterdaniel said:


> Thanks, now the hard part is finding seats in tan..


go to a j/y and pray. or you can have them recovered.


----------



## Pynikal (Dec 11, 2008)

i am pretty new to nissans what does this int look like??:newbie:


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Good luck with finding tan buckets. 

I've seen plenty of gray, but never a tan bucket, I'm not even sure they made tan buckets.


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

my donor truck has nice looking maroon buckets (89 hb) but does anyone know how they sit. will the seat back be too far forward in a single cab?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have put the bickets in a single cab..

with the seat all the way back the back is fairly straight but if you pull the seat forward a little it is not too bad..


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Maybe you can check out different years too. I have 97 recliner seats in mine. I had to use my 720 brackets-the 97 brackets were taller in the front. The front seat bolts fit the brakets perfectly,but I had to drill the brackets for the rear seat bolts. That was all I had to do, so some other year D21 seats may fit yours fine.
Check out some of the U-Pick/Pull-It or similar lots if any are around you. I found mine for $17 each.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

I should have been clearer on this.. The truck I have now is a bench seat 1997. I would get the seats from a later 96-97 hardbody


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

any bucket seat from 86.5-97 HB or 86.5-95 pathfinder will bolt right in. no drilling is needed. my seats are all the way back and sit very comfortably. I would look for the seats that leg support is adjustable. If I get a chance I will post pics. I also put a center console from a ford taurus 95ish yr which has a nice and good height for an arm rest with the option of a jump seat.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

here it is...


----------



## pisnnisn (Dec 7, 2008)

that looks good I think i may have a mission. any specific seat covers that fit better than others?


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

I'll be a SOB.... tan buckets!!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

rbo1577186 said:


> I'll be a SOB.... tan buckets!!


um, they're grey.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

In the second pic they look tan to me.

Maybe I'm a little colorblind and don't know it? I swear I'm sober...


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

well they're not as grey as the center console. I think they were from 92 HB 2wd V6, auto, I also go the back wall carpet and int. trim from it. door panels from a 94 4dr pathy with the pwr window and mirrors.


----------

